
Can a Computer Write a Hit Musical? - billconan
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/01/14/musical-machine-learning-gpus
======
kleer001
I love what's happening, but I hate the way it's worded. To me, the computer
is writing it as much as a paintbrush is painting a portrait. Sure it's much
more complicated, maybe a machine controlling a marionette that's holding a
paintbrush, but same thing.

I'm not entirely sure how many steps I would require a computer to take on its
own to satisfy my pedantry about authorship, but it would be a lot. Legal
person-hood? Ability to own property? Voting? First line credits? Creating
projects on its own whim?

